# Accountant job in Australia



## syam (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi, 

I have applied fror an Australian PR & expected to receive the same within the next 4-6 months time. I am a senior accountant, with 14+ years of experience. I hold a Masters in Business Administration (with secialisation in Finance). I am planning to do a CPA to boost my chances of obtaining a job in Australia. WIth my current qualification, I need to do only 3 papers to finish the foundation course (exemption for the rest). I was wondering whether doing a CPA (only the foundation course) will be useful for obtaining a good job in Australia. Any inputs or feedback would be highly appreciated.

Thanks 
SSP


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

CPA will help especially if it is between you and someone else and you have a CPA and they don't. 

Also just be prepared that getting a job in Australia may not be as easy as you think. They do like to see local experience so even if you can volunteer when you arrive that will help.


----------



## Lahore (Oct 10, 2014)

I am not in Australia, so i can not tell you about the job market. But i would definitely recommend you to complete the CPA exams before you land in Australia. You can appear for CPA exams in India. Being an associate member of CPA is really not a big deal, as you are not a complete CPA member. And most people who do their Masters or Bachelors (Majors: Accounting) in Australia are eligible to apply for associate membership, provided their degree is recognized by CPA. So, if you complete the foundation as well as professional stage, your chances are definitely brighter than those who have a postgraduate or undergraduate degree.


----------

